# Endurance pads? Thinline, Skito...



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

5 Star pads IMO are the best on the market. I've used them for years and even our roping horses never had the "beauty marks" on their withers from the jerk of 1200 lb steers. They are better than Diamond wool, are pricey, but will last for years if given some decent care.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a 5star for my western saddle and wouldn't put anything else under it. However for my Aussie I have a custom Skito pad, I love how it offers padding, and you can custom fit it and it is thinner so I can maintain my closer contact. I paid about the same for them both. I can't say I'd choose one over the other because they are both perfect for what I use them for. I will say the memory foam in the Skito takes a but to warm up and get soft on cold winter days, but then again we take longer to do our warm up those days so it isn't an issue when it comes to riding.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Are 5-Star pads made of felt? I have not often seen felt pads in endurance, probably because they become really heavy (and stinky) when full of sweat.

Look into Toklat, Matrix, Skito, Christ, Equipedic, HAF. 
Fleece is the most popular material, wool fleece lasts forever and is easy maintenance. Toklat has shapes and thickness for all tastes and saddle type. Their new matrix pads are great but pricey.

I don't know what saddle you are using, but if it is a good fit and not a treeless, a pad with inserts isn't a necessity and can even ruin your saddle fit. And if you don't need inserts, Skito becomes an overpriced good looking fleece pad. If you need inserts, Skito and Matrix are the best IMO.


----------

